# McClelland Chocolate Silk



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I posted this over at TR also...

Because of a shortage of SG Chocolate Flake, I went searching for something aromatic with a taste of chocolate as a substitute for the SG. This tobacco is not it. However, it is a fine, fine, smoking experience, if you're in the mood for something light and tasty.

I had my second bowl after dinner with a glass of iced coffee and Miles Davis' Nefertiti on the turntable. I used a large-bowled Johs.

The tobacco is on the moist side and smells great from the tin, as you might expect from an aromatic. Dark chocolate with a hint of fruitiness was what I could pick up. It lit with the first match and stayed lit.

"Chocolate Silk" is the perfect name for this. The chocolate taste is definitely more than subtle, but not overwhelming. It stays consistent throughout the bowl with only a slight hint of Virginia. Maybe just right. And it smokes like pure silk. No bite through the nose or on the tongue. I would prefer more strength, like the SG flake, but that is not what this tobacco is about. The ash from the pipe was fine and white; no gooey mess.

All in all, I'm not sorry I bought it. Time will tell if I buy again but that is just me. If you're looking for a Cavendish with all the right ingredients, this could be it. A very cool smoke in all senses of the word.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice review. I've never heard of this but I'm not up with all the McCelland Blends.

Just FYI Smoking Pipes has bulk SG Chocolate Flake in stock I bought a half pound last week.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Nice review. I've never heard of this but I'm not up with all the McCelland Blends.
> 
> Just FYI Smoking Pipes has bulk SG Chocolate Flake in stock I bought a half pound last week.


Thanks, it's my first review.

Damn, I just ordered from SP. I missed it in bulk. Is it the same quality as the tins? Why are there SG tins available now? :noidea:


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

McBarens Honey and Chocolate might be just what you're looking for!! I love it, has become a favorite!:first:


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

wrapper23 said:


> Thanks, it's my first review.
> 
> Damn, I just ordered from SP. I missed it in bulk. Is it the same quality as the tins? Why are there SG tins available now? :noidea:


I meant to say "Why are there NO SG tins available now?"

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the next shipment. :hungry:


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

drbill said:


> McBarens Honey and Chocolate might be just what you're looking for!! I love it, has become a favorite!:first:


I've been thinking about H&C for awhile. Now, I must get some on my next order. Thanks, and Welcome To Puff.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovers of chocolate flavored tobaccos might also want to check out Nording's Hunters Blend: Pointer. A nice light chocolate aro.

Nording Pointer 1.75oz tin


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Also, check out G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## drbill (Jun 21, 2010)

wrapper23 said:


> I've been thinking about H&C for awhile. Now, I must get some on my next order. Thanks, and Welcome To Puff.


 Thanks much, look forward to Puff daily!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like C&D has a new chocolate flavored tobacco:

Cornell & Diehl Chocolate Cavendish 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------

